

10 Most Destructive Computer Worms and Viruses Ever - usaphp
http://wildammo.com/2010/10/12/10-most-destructive-computer-worms-and-viruses-ever/

======
charonn0
Uncredited verbatim copypasta from Wikipedia and another website's article
from 2008[1] among other sources.

[1] <http://crunkish.com/top-ten-worst-computer-viruses/>

